# sostituire kdm

## cloc3

accipicchia.

kde-4.* non è più supportato.

farebbe nulla, non fosse che, adesso, devo cambiare urgentemente desktop manager.

fino ad ora, kdm era l'unico desktop manager che mi dava, nella configurazione di default, una lista degli utenti semplice e ordinata, con una funzionalità efficiente di autocompletamento. i miei tentativi con sddm sono sembrati desolanti. l'interfaccia di default, che ruota in orizzontale, occupa lo schermo in un modo a dir poco volgare e non sono riuscito, al momento, ad ottenere nessuna soluzione funzionale.

qualcuno avrebbe suggerimenti?

----------

## sabayonino

lightdm

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> lightdm
> 
> 

 

mi sapresti suggerire un layout decente?

quello di default gentoo è la morte dei sensi.

non ha una vera e propria userlist, ma una tendina, senza autocompletamento.

almeno così sembra ame: l'utente è obbligato a sollevare la tendina, o alla peggio a selezionare "Altro" e utilizzare un campo privo di autocompletamento.

a me servirebbe una userlist vera, che si possa scorrere con una barra laterale, come nei browser, con un campo di input sincronizzato con la userlist, in mod che l'utente possa scegliere tra la ricerca del proprio nome attraverso lo scorrimento della barra laterale e la ricerca nel campo di input, facilitata dall'autocompletamento.

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> kde-4.* non è più supportato.

 da quando?

Non ci sono nuovi rilasci, solo bufixing, sapevo.

Ammetto che non sto seguendo molto e da quando ho azzerato il laptop non ho più gentoo installata.

Con la nuova versione devo beccarmi systemd del c***o?

Ribadisco il mio vecchio suggerimento per quingy (se opportunamente configurato hai un solo login manager sia per x che per console). Non ha l'autocompletamento ma ci si puuò sbizzarrire.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   kde-4.* non è più supportato. da quando?
> 
> 

 

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ eselect news list|tail -n 1

  [53]  N  2016-04-02  KDE Plasma 5 Upgrade

```

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ha l'autocompletamento ...

 

ahi.

ma lo fanno apposta?

mi sto scoraggiando.

il bello del software libero era che chi lo programma ragiona con la propria testa. e lo capivi a pelle.

da qualche tempo si copiano i look proprietari con una superficialità infinita.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> quingy

 

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ eix quingy

No matches found

```

 what  :Question: 

----------

## sabayonino

 *Quote:*   

> mi sapresti suggerire un layout decente?
> 
> quello di default gentoo è la morte dei sensi.
> 
> non ha una vera e propria userlist, ma una tendina, senza autocompletamento.
> ...

 

lo utilizzo su una mia spin ma non ho le tue esigenze quindi non mi sono posto il problema

posso solo indicarti :

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LightDM

https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3978089

per KDE4 , alcuni pacchetti  stanno migrando pian piano a plasma

----------

## Javaskit

cloc3,

Credo che djinnZ intendesse sys-apps/qingy.

Java

----------

## djinnZ

Si, scusa ma sto andando a memoria.

Qui con il caldo che fa non posso installare gentoo a meno che non mi metto in una stanza con l'aria condizionata (che non tollero).

Prima o poi la reinstallo.

Mi sa che quando la comunità capirà che RH & C con systemd ed opendesktop stanno lavorando per frenare lo sviluppo e mantenere linux allineato a windows ed ios sarà troppo tardi.

----------

## bandreabis

Ho usato qingy in una mia vecchia installazione e devo dire che lo adoravo.

Poi non l'ho più rimesso forse perché non è più stato aggiornato, da ormai 5 anni.

Anche ora con kdm non ho una lista di utenti, ma devo inserirla a manina, anche perché ho un solo utente.   :Razz: 

Se trovo il laptop che fa per me, credo che ci installerò plasma 5 (da zero), non ho voglia ne tempo di formattare o aggiornare il mio obsoleto notebook.

Qualcuno di voi sa se con plasma 5 ci sia obbligo di usare Systemd al posto di OpenRC?

Ciao.

Andrea

----------

## cloc3

va bè!

temo che seguirò la via maestra: richiedere la feature a sddm.

che il mio inglese farlocco mi assista   :Embarassed:  .

----------

## bandreabis

That your farlok english taxi driver!   :Embarassed: 

----------

